# McKesson



## peaceloveerin (Feb 11, 2014)

I had a brief phone interview today with a recruiter for a remote EM coding position with McKesson. She told me the next step will be to forward my info over to the employer and I should get called for another interview within the next couple days. I really hope I get this job as I NEED the experience!


----------



## edwardsps (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope you'll post your interview experience as you move through the process.


----------



## hjchamas (Feb 12, 2014)

I wish you much luck! I had the same situation with McKesson and they just never called me back. I have however heard great things about McKesson as an employer.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 12, 2014)

How come they never called you back? Did they decide you weren't fit for the job? I hope that doesn't happen to me!


----------



## pkwhite64 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have heard about McKesson coding jobs and would be interested to know where exactly you go to find out about them.  I presently am working in an office but eventually would like to work remotely.  Thanks in advance for information!


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 12, 2014)

www.mckesson.com and go to careers.


----------



## priceam (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck!!!


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, its been two days now and I still haven't heard back about another interview with them! So frustrating!


----------



## kp4852 (Feb 13, 2014)

*My experience...*

Just thought I would post my experience with the McKesson interview process. From start to finish it took 3 months. I applied in late July and received a call back from a recruiter after about three weeks. After another 3 weeks I received a call from an HR rep, couple weeks after that I revceived a call from the department manager. All of these were phone interviews that last about 15-30 mins. After about a week with the department manager, I was told that they would like to offer me a position on a contignency of passing their test. We talked about hourly wage, expectations, training and all of that. I passed their test, didn't find out for a week, then we spoke about benefits. It was at this point I realized how great my current employer's benefits were and could not just walk away from my current job. I was completely bummed b/c I would love to work remotely but it does not outweigh what I would be giving up. 

Best of luck to you! Wanted to let you know how long it took for me to work through the process.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, it only took three days from the time I submitted my application to when the recruiter asked me to do an interview. I finally got a call from someone today and told me I should have an interview next Tuesday or Wednesday!! I didn't realize there was a test you have to take. What was it like?


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 13, 2014)

kp4852 said:


> Just thought I would post my experience with the McKesson interview process. From start to finish it took 3 months. I applied in late July and received a call back from a recruiter after about three weeks. After another 3 weeks I received a call from an HR rep, couple weeks after that I revceived a call from the department manager. All of these were phone interviews that last about 15-30 mins. After about a week with the department manager, I was told that they would like to offer me a position on a contignency of passing their test. We talked about hourly wage, expectations, training and all of that. I passed their test, didn't find out for a week, then we spoke about benefits. It was at this point I realized how great my current employer's benefits were and could not just walk away from my current job. I was completely bummed b/c I would love to work remotely but it does not outweigh what I would be giving up.
> 
> Best of luck to you! Wanted to let you know how long it took for me to work through the process.


How long ago did you do the interview with them?


----------



## joykaye8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I submitted my resume to McKesson around Christmas.  I had my first HR interview in mid-January, then heard nothing until I received an e-mail last Monday requesting a second interview and for me to fill out a company application.  I had the second interview Friday and it went quite well.  HR called me immediately after to ask when I could take the pre-employment coding test.  I took it on Saturday (they give you a 48-hour time block) and I must say that I found it to be extremely easy- at least in comparison with the CPC!  That being said, however, I have not heard a word further from McKesson.  I am 99% sure I passed the test, so I don't know if they are weighing their options with other candidates, doing a background check, or what.  It's hard not to obsess about it, because it seems like a good opportunity, but since it took so long to get to this point, hopefully this is all just a part of their employment process.  

Anyway, best of luck to you!  I'm sure you will do well on the test, and if you have the same interviewers as I did, they were very nice and informative, as well.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, its good to know the employment test is pretty easy!! That gives me a little more confidence. 

I'm sure you'll get the job if you passed. 

To sum it up, I filled out my application last Tuesday, then heard from the recruiter asking to do an interview with her last Friday, and I interviewed with her on Tuesday. She said it would take about three days to schedule another interview, so hopefully I'll hear something by tomorrow, if not, next week.


----------



## hjchamas (Feb 19, 2014)

peaceloveerin said:


> How come they never called you back? Did they decide you weren't fit for the job? I hope that doesn't happen to me!



I'm not sure. That's sort of why I just moved on. If they had emailed or called to say I wasn't qualified or I wasn't fit for the position. I think that would have been a lot better. I still haven't heard anything from them, but I would apply again, I still think it's a great company.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, just to let everyone know, I have a 2nd interview with them this afternoon! I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 19, 2014)

Update: Well, just had my interview again with the recruiter from McKesson. She said typically, they require that you have 6 months of on-the-job coding experience outside of training through school. However, she is still going to forward my information over to the hiring manager and I should be contacted within a week if they want to do another interview. Now I'm not too sure if I got this job because of the 6-month experience requirement! Hope I still get considered because there HAS to be some place that gives new coders a chance.


----------



## mollyj29 (Feb 19, 2014)

Are you applying for the PT Weekend Remote Medical Coder position?


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 19, 2014)

mollyj29 said:


> Are you applying for the PT Weekend Remote Medical Coder position?


No, the general weekday one.


----------



## mollyj29 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good luck to you, I hope you get it!! It would be encouraging for those of us without experience.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 19, 2014)

mollyj29 said:


> Good luck to you, I hope you get it!! It would be encouraging for those of us without experience.


Thanks! I really hope so, too. I would hate to see my coding education go to waste. I even sent a follow up email to the recruiter telling her that despite the experience requirement, I really hope I'm given the chance and that she and the employer will still consider me for the job.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 19, 2014)

Have you not had any luck finding a job locally? It is definitely harder being an inexperienced coder working at home, you don't have the same interaction with senior coders like you do in an office environment. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 19, 2014)

cordelia said:


> Have you not had any luck finding a job locally? It is definitely harder being an inexperienced coder working at home, you don't have the same interaction with senior coders like you do in an office environment.
> 
> Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


Nope, no luck with that either! Almost all the on-site places want some kind of experience as well. But I work well by myself and would prefer a work at home job. I also have a certificate in medical transcription, and typically, you can work from home doing that, but no luck with any jobs in that field either.


----------



## coding303 (Feb 20, 2014)

I sent you a private message


----------



## vanessacpc (Feb 27, 2014)

I worked for McKesson for over 10 years as a remote coder. Good luck to you m but it was my experience you are nothing than a machine churning out numbers on a production line for them. Seniority and loyalty meant nothing to them. hang in there I am sure they will call in time.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 27, 2014)

Doesn't matter anymore because I got hired with two medical transcription companies this past week!


----------

